# Concealed carry in hospitals



## 1022 (Apr 5, 2012)

Can you conceal carry in hospitals in Ga.?


----------



## AM1 (Apr 5, 2012)

As long as the hospital is not owned by or on the grounds of a college, university, or medical school, you are legal.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, with a Georgia License you can carry just about everywhere.
The exceptions are jail, Courthouse,School,Church,Government building,Nuclear Plant  and a bar. There may be others.
If you are asked to leave any place that you are legally carrying, you must comply.


----------



## 1022 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thats what I thought.Thanks


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 5, 2012)

It is not illegal to carry in bars.


----------



## davis211 (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't drink though....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 5, 2012)

davis211 said:


> Can't drink though....



Nothing in the law says you can't drink and carry, either.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 5, 2012)

davis211 said:


> Can't drink though....



I can't drink anyway.....much


----------



## Nastytater (Apr 5, 2012)

Next question might be,which hospitals are government owned? Just saying with the way the government is bailing companies out,how do you know for sure that the hospital isn't government owned?


----------



## davis211 (Apr 5, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Nothing in the law says you can't drink and carry, either.



You are correct - my bad.  I thought it was a misdemeanor to drink and carry.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## gahunter12 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nastytater said:


> Next question might be,which hospitals are government owned? Just saying with the way the government is bailing companies out,how do you know for sure that the hospital isn't government owned?



Doesn't matter. As long as the hospital does not house government entity. 

A Government Building means
   The building in which a government entity is housed
   The building where a government entity meets in its 
     official capacity
   The portion of any building that is not publicly owned, 
     ,but is occupied buy a government entity. Example: A 
      Government entity could be renting out a office in a
       mall. In this case the offices would be off limits, but 
       not the stores.


----------



## Dub (Apr 6, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Nothing in the law says you can't drink and carry, either.



Gotta love that....sounds like all the makings from a good bar scene from a Western movie....


----------



## chuckdog (Apr 6, 2012)

As long as it's out of site, no one cares? When I look around, I know others have pistols on them, and it doesn't bother me.

I carry one everyday. Unless I have to defend myself, you'll never see it.


----------



## john costa (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks to me like you can carry anywhere you don't have to go thru a metal detector. Legal ? As long as you stay concealed and keep your mouth shout, who cares. Who's to know? Remember "it's better to judged by 12 , than carried by 6". Don't show it unless its time to use it.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 6, 2012)

john costa said:


> Looks to me like you can carry anywhere you don't have to go thru a metal detector. Legal ? As long as you stay concealed and keep your mouth shout, who cares. Who's to know? Remember "it's better to judged by 12 , than carried by 6". Don't show it unless its time to use it.



Amen. No one will know unless I need it. Then, I don't care who knows.


----------



## Darien1 (Apr 6, 2012)

When I was a Probation Officer I went to the local hospital to do a job check on one of my probationers.  I had on a shirt clearly identifying me as a probation officer, a cap with the Dept of Corrections seal and my badge, pepper spray, and hand cuffs as well as my Glock.  I was stopped by one of the plastic police security guards and told that no one was allowed into the hospital carrying a firearm.  I identified myself and he still insisted that I leave.   I asked him to go with me to the security office and he did.  I told his boss that I was going to have him arrested for obstucting me while I was in the performance of my duties and it was really funny to watch him get chewed out.  Never had any problems there after that.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

...that would have been funny to watch right there...I can hear Barney now..."but Andy!!"


----------



## mountainpass (Apr 6, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> It is not illegal to carry in bars.



So long as you have the owners permission.


----------



## MuXi115 (Apr 6, 2012)

mountainpass said:


> So long as you have the owners permission.



Can you provide the code to that part of the law?


----------



## 1022 (Apr 6, 2012)

A while back I went to the hospital to visit a friend after work,just so happened I was wearing basically the same outfit (red tie,white shirt,kaki pants) as management of secutity you should have seen the royal treatment I received.They thought I was the new BOSS.      By the way john costa that's what i do every day.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 6, 2012)

mountainpass said:


> So long as you have the owners permission.



one thing I am somewhat unclear on is do you have to have the owner's permission or can you carry there unless the owner refuses it.  In other words, to carry there, do you have to ask to speak to the owner and ask him if you can carry while you are there?

Is permission assumed or refusal assumed?


----------



## mountainpass (Apr 6, 2012)

muxi115 said:


> can you provide the code to that part of the law?


16-11-127


----------



## mountainpass (Apr 6, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> one thing I am somewhat unclear on is do you have to have the owner's permission or can you carry there unless the owner refuses it.  In other words, to carry there, do you have to ask to speak to the owner and ask him if you can carry while you are there?
> 
> Is permission assumed or refusal assumed?


http://www.georgiapacking.org/GaCode/?title=16&chapter=11&section=127


> (b) A person shall be guilty of carrying a weapon or long gun in an unauthorized location and punished as for a misdemeanor when he or she carries a weapon or long gun while:





> (6) In a bar, unless the owner of the bar permits the carrying of weapons or long guns by license holders;



That reads as you must have permission.


----------



## john costa (Apr 6, 2012)

Well said golffreak.


----------



## Jimmyp (Apr 6, 2012)

did the legislators change any of the concealed carry provisions this session?


----------



## frankwright (Apr 6, 2012)

NO, The NRA insisted in sticking a parking lot amendment in the bill and it sealed it's doom.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 6, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> It is not illegal to carry in bars.



It is illegal to carry in a bar unless the owner has stated that it is permissible.

If you carry in a bar assuming it is legal, you may be arrested.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Apr 6, 2012)

Correct me if I am wrong but I think some may be confused. I believe it is prfectly fine to go into an Applebees or similar and sit in the bar area while carrying without asking permission because they derive most of their income from food sales. BUT it is not legal to do so at a bar which derives most of it's income from alcohol sales.


----------



## mountainpass (Apr 6, 2012)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I think some may be confused. I believe it is prfectly fine to go into an Applebees or similar and sit in the bar area while carrying without asking permission because they derive most of their income from food sales. BUT it is not legal to do so at a bar which derives most of it's income from alcohol sales.





> O.C.G.A. § 16-11-127
> Carrying weapons in unauthorized locations; penalty
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.georgiapacking.org/GaCode/?title=16&chapter=11&section=127


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 7, 2012)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I think some may be confused. I believe it is prfectly fine to go into an Applebees or similar and sit in the bar area while carrying without asking permission because they derive most of their income from food sales. BUT it is not legal to do so at a bar which derives most of it's income from alcohol sales.



This is correct.


----------



## mountainpass (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by tv_racin_fan
> Correct me if I am wrong but I think some may be confused. I believe it is prfectly fine to go into an Applebees or similar and sit in the bar area while carrying without asking permission because they derive most of their income from food sales. BUT it is not legal to do so at a bar which derives most of it's income from alcohol sales.





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> This is correct.



All except the last part. The law isn't so crystal clear:


> (a) As used in this Code section, the term:
> 
> (1) "Bar" means an establishment that is devoted to the serving of alcoholic beverages for consumption by guests on the premises and in which the serving of food is only incidental to the consumption of those beverages, including, but not limited to, taverns, nightclubs, cocktail lounges, and cabarets.


----------



## gahunter12 (Apr 7, 2012)

Jimmyp said:


> did the legislators change any of the concealed carry provisions this session?



There are no Coneal Carry laws anymore. The laws are carry laws. You can carry open or conceal.  As said above, the NRA stuck there nose in our business again with the parking lot ad on.


----------



## SgtPat (Apr 7, 2012)

gahunter12 said:


> There are no Coneal Carry laws anymore. The laws are carry laws. You can carry open or conceal.  As said above, the NRA stuck there nose in our business again with the parking lot ad on.



The NRA does what we request them to do.


----------



## mountainpass (Apr 7, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> This is correct.





SgtPat said:


> The NRA does what we request them to do.



So you told the NRA to add their parking lot amendment to SB98(GCO's bill) instead of adding it to their(SB350) bill. Why?


----------



## js415 (Apr 8, 2012)

SgtPat said:


> The NRA does what we request them to do.



I am interested in this as well.  

Do you have any info that the NRA can provide showing that its members in Georgia have asked for the "parking lot" bill to be added?

Do they have any surveys, polls, etc. from Georgia members asking for this to be done?

If so, why does the NRA not create its own bill, with its own sponsors, and get it passed?  Why do they insist on adding the amendment to a bill that somebody else has created and worked hard on?  This year makes two legislative session in a row (4 years), that the NRA has tried to push "their" bill into another.  It almost caused SB308 to be a failure in 2010, and it certainly helped to cause SB98 be a failure this year.

I am really interested to see some hard evidence that the NRA members in Georgia have asked for a "parking lot" bill to be passed in Georgia.

Do members here in Georgia know that the legislative body up at the Dome have already told the public that they will not vote for "anything" that takes away the private property rights of others?

If there is overwhelming evidence that NRA members in Georgia are wanting to over-ride private property rights, then I sure would like to see it.

Jerry


----------



## Stieet (Apr 8, 2012)

At North Fulton Hospital in Roswell this afternoon there is a large sticker on the sliding entey door stating in large red letters "NO GUNS OR WEAPONS ALLOWED ON PREMISES"  Then a handgun with the circle and slash through it. Ga Code 16-11-127(c).


----------



## mountainpass (Apr 8, 2012)

Stieet said:


> At North Fulton Hospital in Roswell this afternoon there is a large sticker on the sliding entey door stating in large red letters "NO GUNS OR WEAPONS ALLOWED ON PREMISES"  Then a handgun with the circle and slash through it. Ga Code 16-11-127(c).



Yeah they are leaving it up but the "public gathering law" has been removed, as that is what they were basing the sign on. http://www.georgiapacking.org/GaCode/?title=16&chapter=11&section=127

No where in the code since mid 2010 do they have a leg to stand on. If they see your gun they can ask you to leave and you must, but nothing in the law makes it illegal.


----------



## cmshoot (Apr 8, 2012)

Yep.  If they ask you to leave cuz you have a firearm, and you refuse, you will be charged with Criminal Trespass (misdemeanor), not a firearms charge.


----------

